# Dally and Our Walk



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

we went for a walk to get dinner and we also stopped by the bank...



























she blends in!


























mmmm food


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww how cute  did she get her money out to buy herself some treats lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha no, she didnt lol they just had some honey sticks last week


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww bless lol


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

She's so cute, and I love her pearls! Looks like you two had a good time. ^_^


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Too cute!! She actually looks like she is smiling 
Beautiful photos


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Sweet she is preening her self...and look at her smile


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah shes generally very laid back, just preens outside lol


----------



## This'll Do (Jun 24, 2011)

I bet she loved that-- special time with you all by herself.
That's a very nice shot with her "camouflaged" on the big rock.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like Dally approves of TD! I'm with TD and it seems no matter WHAT I do I am always slapped with bank fees!  I'm trying to not pay any but somehow I am still charged at the end, either for reason A or reason B! But I still think TD is the lesser of the evils out of all the evil banks out there so I'm afraid to switch.

Don't mean to get off topic. Dally is adorable.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha we are with TD and dont have problems with them. dally didnt either but we were tempted to see what she would do to the interact machine as she likes to rip buttons off of things...


and this'll do, that photo surprised me lol


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

Awww I love Dally, she's so sweet.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Awe, Dally looks so cute in these photos!!


----------



## SallyLovesMojo (Jun 22, 2011)

I absolutely love her mutation. Shes so cute!!


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Cute photos, what kind of harness does she have on? It's almost invisible.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my own home made harness


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

*Very pretty bird!*

I just love her coloration. I love looking at my grey's but birds like this .. your eye just keeps wandering over them. Such a beauty!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she is a pearl cockatiel  if you have a male who is a visual pearl or a split pearl you can get babies like this, they will be girls if the mom isnt a pearl. only the girls keep the pearls


----------



## unicornlady7 (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh, what a beautiful girl! 
What kind of harness do you use? I've been thinking about one for my Green cheek conure and they would need about the same size...

edit: just read the rest of your posts... home made harness...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah i make my own, and i do not think they will stand up to a GCC's beak! my lovies dont last in them... tiels do though, lovies... nope


----------

